# Ports of Madeira



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

The Madeira Port Authority maintain a a very interesting website - www.portosdamadeira.com
Gives full information on cruise ship movements at Funchal - under Next Cruise Ships click on [annual forecast] and cruise ship movements to December 2007 are given.
The port of Funchal is now exclusively given over to cruise ships although the dredgers and fishing boats are still there just now. Big tourist developments are planned on the mole and the former container area.
Funchal is one of the few ports anywhere where you can still have the pleasure of walking along the quayside to admire the cruise ships at close quarters and enjoy a jar or 2!
Commercial cargo ships have now been moved to the port of Canical at the east end of the island.
Cheers,
Alex (Hippy)


----------

